# Want to move to Cairo...



## bjtrs (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello all,

I have studied and traveled to Egypt more times in the last five years than I have been in the States! I know what I am getting into by wanting to move to Cairo, and I have a friends network there.

I have my master's degree, although it's not in teaching. Along the same lines, I also do not have a teaching certificate. I have applied to numerous schools and have received one no so far.

My question is: is it more beneficial to be in Egypt when trying to get a job? Will this lower my salary?

I'm trying my hardest by networking and applying, but I am getting pretty disheartened.  I would appreciate any advice you have to give me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

There are at least 2 current threads being discussed on this, right now. Have you had a look at them? Generally, its better to get a job whilst you are overseas - in order to get the 'expat' package, although teachers do not get much generally, I think they get more then if you were hired local. The salary, I have heard is not great - so you are better off getting employed whilst overseas. Again, one website I can suggest is Welcome - TEFL.com it has a live jobs database.


----------



## bjtrs (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for answering. Yes, I did. I am sorry I did not post under those threads. I will check out that website.

Thanks!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

It is hiring season now--for the next school year. Most reputable schools go to job fairs and conduct Skype interviews for well qualified people. Look online at some REPUTABLE search companies. TEFL isn't accepted at international schools that have the American curriculum (that I am aware of). 

You may have a better chance getting hired in late May or June, when people give their notice at the last minute. You may want to post at least 5 times, then send a PM to one of the teachers who post on here in order to get information from someone who has personally gone through the process. 

There are a LOT of international schools that "teach" the American curriculum, but they are run like prisons and treat foreign teachers like crap and don't really teach the American curriculum......


----------

